# Supernatural rp.



## F.O.K. (Sep 5, 2008)

Its 3 years since Naruto became Hokage. Dark, myterious forces have been forming right under Konoha's noses. The akatsuki is wiped out, except for Sasuke, who is trying to rebuild it. The Dark Forces are different monsters. There are werewolves disguised as ninjas, vampires diguised as ninjas, and other creatures disguized as ninjas, and some creatures that are just hiding.

You may choose a type of monster(such as elf, troll, vampire, werewolve, etc.) whatever kind you want, or a human, and play as them. You may be good or evil, whatever you want. In this rp, you just play through your character's story.

Character Sheet:

Name: (First and Last)

Race: (are you a monster, or human. If monster, what kind?)

Village: (any of them.)

Kekkai Genkai: (Byakugan, Sharingan, custom, etc.)

Age: (any age.)

Height and Wieght: (don't make to tall, or to heavy.)

Personality: (3 sentances.)

Rank: (Genin-Kage, Rogue, Missing, etc.)

Family: (any)

Clan: (any)

Jutsus: (once again, any.)

Element: (max 3, unless you have a Kekkai Genkia, then you can have that.)

Weakness: (anything, but must have one, it can be secret, but must say later on.)

History: (at least 3 sentances.)

Appearence: (picture or description is fine.)

Available Original Chars:

Sasuke
Sakura
Neji
Ten Ten
Chouji
Shikamaru
Lee
Gai
Kakashi
All Sanin
Hinata
Ino
Kiba
Naruto

Rules:

1. No invinsibility.
2. Power must have limit.
3.no god modding.
4.MUST HAVE WEAKNESS!!!!!

Mine:

Name: Raikon Hyuga

Race: Monster- Vampire

Village: Konoha

Kekkai Genkai: Dark Byakugan

Age: 25

Height and Wieght: 7 feet, 208

Personality: Very dark, and mysterious. He is not very trusting when it comes to strangers. Very serious and smart, doesn't joke that much.

Rank: Jounin

Family: Hyuga

Clan: Hyuga

Jutsus: Fire: Fire Release: Fire Dragon Flame Missile, Fire Release: Great Dragon Fire Technique, Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique, Fire Release: Great Flaming Rasengan.
Wind Style: Wind Release: Whirlwind Fist, Wind Release: Severing Pressure, Wind Release: Drilling Air Bullet.
Lightning: Chidori Lvl's 1,2, and 3, Full Body Chidori, and he learns others as we go on.
Kekkai Genkai: Gentle Fist, Chakra Point Rasengan, Rotation.

Element: Wind, Lightning, Fire, and Byakugan.

Weakness: women, sake, and money.

History: Raikon was a nice boy once. Then he joined the akatsuki because he was run out of Konoha. He quit the akatsuki, because he was jsut trying to get info on them. Now, he has returned to the village, and he was bitten by a vampire. No one knows he is a vampire, but he is. His Byakugan was changed into a Dark Byakugan, giving him black eyes instead of White eyes.

Appearence: 

I only posted my character sheet o here because I wanted people to be able to see who I was without havig to go to the sign up thread and back. So, yall can post your character sheet on here, all yall who already joined. Lets get this rp started!


----------



## senorjuanathan (Sep 6, 2008)

you already have a supernatural sign up thread


----------



## materpillar (Sep 7, 2008)

materpillar said:


> *Name:* None, but he goes by the nick-name Estigmene
> 
> *Race:* Caterpillar
> 
> ...



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Estigmene walked into konoha disguised as a person blatantly average in every respect.  He wanted to find Sasuke, and where better to find info on sasuke than from sasuke's enemy?


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 10, 2008)

It was night time, and Raikon saw a woman jogging, he stould under a street light and she stopped and stared at him. Then, she bent down to tie her shoe, and then when she got back up, Raikon was right in front of her. He grabbed her and let his fangs slip under the skin in her kneck. He wasn't planning on killing her, just sucking some of her blood, and then injecting some of his into her.

She screamed, and then Raikon hid. Then, she started the transformation. She suddenly became pale. And then she started feeding. Raikon chuckled evily. "Soon, they'll be everywhere." he said to himself.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 10, 2008)

As Estigmene turned into a side street he noticed a girl jog by him.  He was rather cranky from an unsuccessful day of finding absolutely nothing.  He turned as something no-human blurred towards her.  She screamed, Estigmene turned and jumped up a nearby building hedging into a konoha-nin.  He flipped off the side of the building and landed on top of the new non-human right as she attempted to jump someone.  

She attempted to bite and claw the disguised caterpillar, but it didn't do this new she-vampire much good, they mostly slid across his skin doing no notable damage.  The caterpillar noted with much satisfaction, as he ripped the poor girl in half, that he actually liked monsters less then humans.  He put her out of her new found miserly with a well placed curbstomp. 

And hopped into the alleyways after that vampire, it wasn't hard to follow. He just had to go towards the direction that made the feeling running down his back, that told him evil was nearby, stronger. Better to stop this contagion before it started.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 11, 2008)

Raikon sensed Estigmene coming near. He went home, into his coffen, and coated all traces of him. The coffen froze shut as soon as he got in, protecting him from any outsiders. He wasn't looking forward to the next day of teaching. He worked as a sense and a regular teacher.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 12, 2008)

Balthier had just been walking around the village when he noticed the hot springs and decided to go and enjoy himself, "ahhh, this is the life" he said, sinking into the hot soothing water


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 12, 2008)

OOC: oh yeah, anybory can be Naruto, and hes the Hokage, if they wanted.


----------

